

Nokia surprises with white N9 and software update - Geee
http://conversations.nokia.com/2011/10/26/nokia-n9-gets-a-new-colour-and-a-software-update/

======
vegai
Whoa.

Might there be an inkling of a hope that they'll go in with this one?

------
edge17
maybe i'm just a crappy consumer, but can someone explain to me why have a
white phone is any better than having a black phone or a blue phone or
whatever?

The amount of news surrounding the white iphone seemed totally insane to me.

~~~
jinushaun
I think people are freaking out because the N9 is supposedly a stillborn
device that just got a major update. For a phone that is supposedly dead, why
did Nokia go to the effort to release a new version of it? Could Meego live
on?

